# Tripping The Rift



## Trunks (May 6, 2004)

Has anyone else seen this excelent TV animation?
It is currently on SCIFI America but not availble here in teh UK unless you download it... its very good though it is perverse in parts but appeals to many!


----------



## Dave (May 18, 2004)

I'd not heard of it until I saw an online advert and I read your post. It does sound interesting though:

_from SCIFI.COM_


> Tripping the Rift is the continuing comic saga of five misfits who live, work and play on the starship Jupiter 42, which is controlled by a neurotic A.I. known as Spaceship Bob. Bob's neuroses are kept in check by the verbally abusive pilot T'Nuk, and the ship's inner workings are tended by Gus, the depressive robotic chief engineer. No one's really sure what job, if any, is performed by teen slacker Whip, but everyone knows what kinds of jobs sexy android Six specializes in.
> 
> The captain, a walking purple blob of rancor named Chode, hates his crew and they hate him back, but they have bigger problems to worry about â€” namely, the corporate-minded Dark Clowns, who are bent on dominating the galaxy, and the hopelessly conformist Confederation, which will stop at nothing to bring our bumbling antiheroes to injustice.
> 
> ...


----------



## chronDon (Apr 16, 2008)

*Tripping the Rift: the movie*

Has anyone seen this Tripping the Rift: the movie, I didnt even know about this. Saw it in BEst Buy yesterday. I did alittle research on it and it looks like a release they put togather with pieces of the unaired 3rd season. I'm curious to know what you guys thougth about it.

they have a trailer for it up at youtube right now...looks pretty official


----------

